# bulking on milk but soya or dairy?



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

as above soya has alot more protein in it per 100ml, close to x3 the amount, but dairy has a better amino profile does it not???

so over all which is better, to drink 1ltr dairy or soya?

so basicly animal protein vs x3 plant protein


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

id say just animal milk bro. id stay away from soya tastes crap also ha


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

iv had the sweetened soya milk asda brand and it tastes about the same lol, so do you not think its werth the extra protein?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

per ltr:

full fat 670cals

sweetened soya 440cals


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

google poliquin and soya and see what you think, try to opt in for full fat organic milk as it will contain more CLA and omega 3 ratio


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

I am sure I have read something about soya products and raised oestrogen in males. Might be worth a google.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Yeh iv looked into the plant estrogen thing and there's no definite ansewr wether or not it effects males like human estrogen, so atm its g2g.

Also I drank 1pint milk last night and 1pint this morning and my stomach was bubbling, had to rush to the toilet in asda, oviously some level of lactorse intolarance lol.

While in asda I seen choco soya which has less fat than full fat dairy milk but more carbs and 690cals per ltr, so think I might have 1 of them aday with 2pints of full fat just to help me digest it better...


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Love milk, full fat, semi skimmed... Love the sh!t!


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Drink what you like the taste of, netiher will make or break a diet. Fullfat has more calories and that is more to the point of bulking up. Lactose seems to bloat me really bad so i don't have alot anymore


----------

